# Mozart for Covid patients in Madrid



## mellowyellow (Mar 11, 2021)

Musicians Albert Skuratov, right, and Samuel Palomino, left, play a Mozart mini-concert for COVID-19 patients at the intensive care unit at the Nurse Isabel Zendal Hospital in Madrid, Spain. March 11


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

That's so nice. I think the thing that touched me the most during this pandemic was the invention of the cuddle curtain to comfort the patients.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 11, 2021)

You can never have too much Mozart.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2021)

Wonderful and so caring. Bless them!


----------

